
UK satellite company SSTL is taking pictures of the planet with Raspberry Pi - aries1980
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-49584941
======
beardyw
To me the most interesting part is that it is an off the shelf, unmodified
unit, just sent into space. I think this community would be interested - maybe
reflect that in the title?

~~~
marsokod
Yes, unmodified Pi, camera and lens (not the stock lens, a fisheye one as
well)

